
Tue teens will salve us - siscia
https://medium.com/@dinachka82/the-teens-will-save-us-af5448b4ddfd
======
abusoufiyan
No they won't. They'll end up like every generation, idealistic until they
start having to earn for a living, and then start turning more and more
conservative as they begin to raise a family, try keeping a marriage alive
over multiple decades, and start understanding the values of stability,
acquiescence, etc. etc.

Also, as the teens who will save us grow up, the younger generations will
continue to transgress what little moral boundaries are left in society to the
horrors of the teens who will save us, some of whom will probably overreact
and many of whom will blame the younger generations when a new crop of
problems come to them because the younger generations didn't listen to them
(and the cycle will continue).

------
mkarliner
I find this an uplifting and hopeful message.

